# farmers almanac/global warming?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.myfoxstl.com/myfox/pages...ale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Global warming is a crock. It's supposed to be 4 degrees in NEPA tonight.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

farmers almanac/The 70's?


----------

